# ^^ndstitle-1163^^



## Opium (Aug 29, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1163^^


----------



## Orc (Aug 29, 2006)

M3 - No fast boot. Trim okay.


----------



## nights0223 (Aug 29, 2006)

Also, Safe Mode, Trim Rom

You can transfer your save from the Japanese version if you don't want to lose all your data, too.


----------



## seam1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ive already stated this before. but for those of your who didnt see my other post. for SC, use Enable Patch Cartridge Access. just like with FF3.


seam


----------



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice nice, somethin 'Blistering' to play when I get away from 360.  Last night the nib of my stylus broke off, no idea how I just noticed it was bent, then it snapped off... best place to buy replacements? Preferably UK?


----------



## saxamo (Aug 29, 2006)

I love lgc, they're so mysterious.


----------



## omegatr0n (Aug 29, 2006)

on average how much are you guys saving on your trimmed roms...and do trimmed roms work on supercard


----------



## m_babble (Aug 29, 2006)

This Star Fox is pretty fresh!!!


----------



## FifthE1ement (Aug 29, 2006)

It plays so much better in English than in Japanese! Also isn't it great hearing your voice in gibberish!?  Lol, I can finally figure out what that damn robot was telling me now! Works great on the SuperCard miniSD and SCL with "Enable Patch Cartridge Access" and leave all other options alone. This is a great game!

FifthE1ement


----------



## omegatr0n (Aug 29, 2006)

where do i find enable patch cartridge access"


----------



## FifthE1ement (Aug 29, 2006)

You need to have the newest C SuperCard patcher then put the ROM into the list right click it and goto properties. Now you'll see the very bottom option is "Enable Patch Cartridge Access" and select it and then "Out" the ROM and put it on your memory. You can now enjoy the game!

FifthE1ement


----------



## SkuiD87 (Aug 29, 2006)

Before you click 'out', double-click the ROM and it will open up the properties. Just tick the relevant box...OK it al and 'Out' as usual.


----------



## omegatr0n (Aug 29, 2006)

wow didnt even know i could do that with my supercard patcher...ok...still about how much is saved (on average when trimming) i see mario has about 8 mb cut off when trimmed..is that typical...also will it break a wifi game or just the wifi part...and by wifi do you mean download play or True WIFI like using a wireless access point


----------



## Madrigal (Aug 29, 2006)

Funny, I've been just using the SC V2.55 patcher (the first one, not the updated one) and all the games patch and run perfectly for me. I guess I'll update when a game gives me problems, but so far it hasn't happened. Worked great for FF3 as well, when a lot of SC users were having problems with the latest patcher.


----------



## zedrac (Aug 29, 2006)

Works on EZF4L fine, until you try to quit mid-game.


----------



## meat_puppet (Aug 29, 2006)

Same here with SC Lite Micro SD, when i quit in the middle of a game i gettwo white screens. Other than that works fine.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 29, 2006)

wow, this game is a lot of fun.  I waited until the english one came out to try it, so tonight's the first I've played it.  FUN!


----------



## Dylan14 (Aug 29, 2006)

alright... this is not working for me.   I use a Supercard SD, so I run it to through the patcher and output it to my card, but when i try to play as soon as i start the game from the supercard menu i hit a white screen.... and explanations will be appreciated.  I am also getting the same results with that tenchu game...


EDIT:  Nevermind... I never saw the "No Fast boot" message.  Both games work fine with it disabled...


----------



## meangreenie (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Dylan14 @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> alright... this is not working for me.Â  I use a Supercard SD, so I run it to through the patcher and output it to my card, but when i try to play as soon as i start the game from the supercard menu i hit a white screen.... and explanations will be appreciated.Â I am also getting the same results with that tenchu game...



I had a similar problem with my EZ4 with the Japanese starfox, where everyone else could run it, but it white screened for me. After a lot of testing and failing, It turned out that the reason was that I had flashmeV5, changing it to V7 made it work for me.


btw for SC users getting white screens when exiting, if you change the options and set rom position SC, that should fix it.


----------



## chadders (Aug 29, 2006)

Do we know if this can be patched to work with F2A 256M, tried it for the jap version with both loadme and NDSPatcher and nothin.  This was the same with new super mario bros but that was re-released prepatched with loadme v2.0 but i dont seem to be able to find that anywhere if it been released.???


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Aug 29, 2006)

If anyone is having trouble running this on EZ4, it does in fact work. Just wait a few seconds after the initial white screens and it should start right up.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> btw for SC users getting white screens when exiting, if you change the options and set rom position SC, that should fix it.


I still get two white screens but when I want to quit I usually turn my NDS off (usually in a bad temper. :/), so it doesn't matter really. Took a while to load it this way btw.


----------



## rezen (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> Nice nice, somethin 'Blistering' to play when I get away from 360.Â Last night the nib of my stylus broke off, no idea how I just noticed it was bent, then it snapped off... best place to buy replacements? Preferably UK?



Check HMV/Virgin Megastores for official ones. They usually have them on the shelves.


----------



## THeLL (Aug 29, 2006)

I just flashed it to my *G6 Lite*, and it works! I didn't trim it, neither did I use DoFaT


----------



## Opium (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd like make an announcement:

I officially suck at Star Fox online. I played a random person with no wins and I never killed him once out of all three games.

That's embarassing, guess I need to get some practice in, the controls sure take some getting used to....


----------



## Killermech (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> I'd like make an announcement:
> 
> I officially suck at Star Fox online. I played a random person with no wins and I never killed him once out of all three games.
> 
> That's embarassing, guess I need to get some practice in, the controls sure take some getting used to....



Ah, that explains why it was so easy.. just jking  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The controls def needs some time to get used to.. I just wish they could have added d-pad support as well


----------



## xenon (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it forbidden to post/ask CRC32 codes? If not, can someone please confirm the following?

CRC32: 89883212?
Thanks!


----------



## Killermech (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(xenon @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> Is it forbidden to post/ask CRC32 codes? If not, can someone please confirm the following?
> 
> CRC32: 89883212?
> Thanks!



That's the one


----------



## CWar (Aug 29, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be working on EZ4. I was stuck on the white screen for over a minute.

edit: Oh, never mind, I didn't realize I was using the old client.


----------



## xenon (Aug 29, 2006)

People on the EZ4 forums report it works, after freezing on white screens for a few seconds.


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(xenon @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> People on the EZ4 forums report it works, after freezing on white screens for a few seconds.



It does that also on Supercard Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's meant to be.


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 29, 2006)

wow... has been rather quick the english version. for sure something to try out. interesting use of the touch screen btw.


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I still really like this game and now I am glad I can understand more. Works fine on the G6lite BTW. I think it was said already though. Just restating it for those just joining us.


----------



## UScr00ge (Aug 29, 2006)

Works fine on G6 Lite, except it freezes on a white screen when quitting mid game.


----------



## CWar (Aug 29, 2006)

Got it working on the EZ4, but it doesn't seem to save.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like the only card that you dont get the white screens after quitting, is the M3


----------



## hereticorp (Aug 29, 2006)

I got this to work on an M3 Mini with a 2gB MiniSD.

Have tried DMA 4x, DMA 1x, and Safe Mode.

It works in Safe Mode and seems to play fine, no problems saving, no problems with white screens. Will try with Normal later to see if Soft Reset will work.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 29, 2006)

Gah, just got back from EB Games. They didn't get this game in their shipment for some reason. Oh well, I know Target will get it tomorrow and I'd much rather buy from there instead of EB Games. The only reason I buy from EB Games is because they get their games a day earlier then everywhere else that is close to me.


----------



## agrikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Sweet i was waiting for this


----------



## iMad (Aug 29, 2006)

it didn't work on my g6 lite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , the screen stays white when the game is launched. What should I do ?

EDIT: Ok it just worked by enabling Safe Mode


----------



## DvDrmann (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> Also isn't it great hearing your voice in gibberish!?Â
> FifthE1ementÂ


Try answering all the voice recognition questions with a swear word "f_ck, sh_t, etc" and review with each character. It's hilarious


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Aug 29, 2006)

i guess i'll have to set up wi-fi setting with another game b4 playing this because coming back in from wi-fi settings crashes the games just like quitting...crap


----------



## Blackbull33 (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't get this working with my M3 CF

Tried all of the settings but still getting the double white screens o' death!

Any ideas??


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Blackbull33 @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> Can't get this working with my M3 CF
> 
> Tried all of the settings but still getting the double white screens o' death!
> 
> Any ideas??


update your patcher?


----------



## wabo (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Blackbull33 @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> Can't get this working with my M3 CF
> 
> Tried all of the settings but still getting the double white screens o' death!
> 
> Any ideas??



Works on mine, tried safe mode and it worked.
It also hangs on white screen for 4-5 seconds at boot just like other carts.


----------



## astromantic (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't get Wifi to work. I got a G6 LITE and I used no trim and safe mode. Can someone xplain how to get wifi to work? does it have something to do with already having a wifi game on my cart?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Aug 29, 2006)

For supercard users:  What program are you guys using for the games, is it the one that the supercard site gives us?  Becuase when I click on option, I see no option for enable patch cartdridge access, the only thing that closely ressemble that is the server patch.  Help, anyone?


BTW, I tried everything and I updated the firmware.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2006)

I get two white screen using SuperCard Lite.  I have tried the settings posted on DualScene using v2.55c of the patcher... *baffled*


----------



## accolon (Aug 29, 2006)

It takes a while to load on Supercard Lite, when you see the white screens after starting the game, just wait a couple of seconds.

I can't get rid of the white screens when quitting in-game, though. Changing the ROM Position Patch to "Supercard" doesn't help.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll check it out tomorrow or something, hope it's good


----------



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(accolon @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> It takes a while to load on Supercard Lite, when you see the white screens after starting the game, just wait a couple of seconds.



Still no good for me.


----------



## Blackbull33 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks

Downloaded the lastest M3 software (V24?) and it works like a charm in safe mode!


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a Supercard lite, and all with the latest suff, firmware, and software. Just enable patch cartridge and the rest of the options and it shoudl work. I played SP and did some wi-fi online.


----------



## berlinka (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(accolon @ Aug 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It takes a while to load on Supercard Lite, when you see the white screens after starting the game, just wait a couple of seconds.
> ...



The only thing I can think of is that your rom is no good. Try downloading it from another source maybe. (you probably tried it already)


----------



## orangedrink (Aug 29, 2006)

i have a g6. everything works perfectly. wifi, and also no white screen after quitting.


----------



## bakunyu (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> For supercard users:Â What program are you guys using for the games, is it the one that the supercard site gives us?Â Becuase when I click on option, I see no option for enable patch cartdridge access, the only thing that closely ressemble that is the server patch.Â Help, anyone?
> 
> 
> BTW, I tried everything and I updated the firmware.



Once you load the .nds in the program, double click on the rom's name and it will bring up the menu where you can check the "enable patch cartridge access" option. Hope it helps


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(orangedrink @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> i have a g6. everything works perfectly. wifi, and also no white screen after quitting.


what FW is on your g6? also assuming you're using latest patcher, exactly how are you getting it to work flawlesly?


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 29, 2006)

use safe mode then patch


----------



## orangedrink (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(galaxykidgamma @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(orangedrink @ Aug 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i have a g6. everything works perfectly. wifi, and also no white screen after quitting.
> ...



im using the latest ones. 4.3a. safe-mode, no trim. everything works. i played it alot last night and ran into no problems.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Aug 29, 2006)

okay i've never used safe mode b4 but now i know it's there i'll try it

EDIT: still no good, must be my FW. not a big enough issue to warrant me upgrading from the trial FW though


----------



## iMad (Aug 29, 2006)

That's strange, the JAP version used to work fine, could it be a bad dump or beta issue ?


----------



## hakdizzle (Aug 30, 2006)

G6lite works
SAfe Mode no trim gave me white screens when i quit mid game
Normal no trim works perfect


----------



## theprodigy (Aug 30, 2006)

For those of you using the G6 Lite....is the sound really distorted?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 30, 2006)

This game sucks... wow im suprised. Stupid touch screen support. At least Mario Hoops has the option for D-Pad + Buttons.


----------



## Houou (Aug 30, 2006)

I like this game a lot, but seriously what's WITH all the touch screen controls (MPH, Mario Hoops, Star Fox Command etc.)?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Houou @ Aug 30 2006 said:


> I like this game a lot, but seriously what's WITH all the touch screen controls (MPH, Mario Hoops, Star Fox Command etc.)?


Yes, it seems a bit like they are trying to integrate the touchscreen at all cost. I really don't like the controls of this game -- though I like MPH for example (but maybe this is just because I generally suck at flight games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
They should've at least put in an option to change it to button controls if you ask me (like they did with MPH).


----------



## incinerator (Aug 31, 2006)

Sigh... on my M3 SD, getting two white screens.  I'm using safe mode, no trim.  I had this same problem with FF3 and Rune Factory under V25 for no apparent reason, when everyone else had it working, then upgrading it to V26 got them both to boot.  Now this one won't boot!  Argh!  I guess I'll have to hope for V27  =/


----------



## sage_inferno (Aug 31, 2006)

QUOTE(incinerator @ Aug 31 2006 said:


> Sigh... on my M3 SD, getting two white screens.Â I'm using safe mode, no trim.Â I had this same problem with FF3 and Rune Factory under V25 for no apparent reason, when everyone else had it working, then upgrading it to V26 got them both to boot.Â Now this one won't boot!Â Argh!Â I guess I'll have to hope for V27Â =/



game should work if you only select safe mode
btw the game shows white screens for about 10 sec probly to fool cart users


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah the crap controls are what kills the game in multiplayer, and if was like the snes version there would be little contest.


----------



## Wacko` (Aug 31, 2006)

Review overview:

1UP: Click
Yahoo Video Games: Click
GameSpy: Click
IGN: Click
GameSpot: Click
DSReviews: Click


----------



## TheLoCoRaven (Aug 31, 2006)

i don't mind the controls. but i wish it was more like the first one. I don't like non-strategy games trying to add these strategy aspects, especially since they all seem to do it poorly. if the levels were on tracks like the first one, and that damn frog was always in trouble cause he sucks, then it would be perfect.


----------



## incinerator (Aug 31, 2006)

Selecting only safe mode doesn't do it for me, and it hangs at the white screens for eternity   :'( 

FF3 and Rune Factory worked for everyone else on V25 when it didn't work for me, and now with V26, those games finally work for me but this one doesn't.  Maybe I should try a different brand SD card


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Aug 31, 2006)

THis game RAWKS!  The stylus control is awkward at 1st but then I can see why they did it this way after playing for a while!  Cool game.  I was never a fan of the Star Fox series either!


----------



## lolsjoel (Aug 31, 2006)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> It plays so much better in English than in Japanese! Also isn't it great hearing your voice in gibberish!?Â Lol, I can finally figure out what that damn robot was telling me now! Works great on the SuperCard miniSD and SCL with "Enable Patch Cartridge Access" and leave all other options alone. This is a great game!
> 
> FifthE1ementÂ



What does that do?  The "enable patch cartridge access"...


----------



## Konamix02 (Sep 1, 2006)

As in the words of a song that I like

"Oh hell yes"

(Morris Brown by Outkast)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2006)

QUOTE(bobitos @ Sep 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Aug 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It plays so much better in English than in Japanese! Also isn't it great hearing your voice in gibberish!?  Lol, I can finally figure out what that damn robot was telling me now! Works great on the SuperCard miniSD and SCL with "Enable Patch Cartridge Access" and leave all other options alone. This is a great game!
> ...


Changes a zero to a one or vice-versa somewhere in the ROM.


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 1 2006 said:


> Changes a zero to a one or vice-versa somewhere in the ROM.Â


That's an elaborate explanation


----------



## Lloyd14 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yo this is Lloyd speaking,

This game ia awsome it looked that learning english was turned out to be great for me since i come out The Netherlands. This game just perfect for SF lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just dunno how to get al the endings.
Maybe i schould learn japanese


----------



## incinerator (Sep 5, 2006)

Ha, go figure... updating to V27 made it work for me.  For those not following my story... my M3 SD with V25 wouldn't let FF3 and Rune Factory work for me when it did for other people, but when V26 came out, they started working.  Then Star Fox came out and it wouldn't work for me.  Now that V27 comes out, it starts working!  Why am I a step behind?  =/


----------



## Lloyd14 (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe you schould put friend codes in your control pannel ?


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Any possibility that this release will get a patch for us old GBA flash cart users?
Been wanting to try this game for so long.

Also is LoadMe still in development or did they discontinue that?
Never hear much news on that wnoderull prog.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone esle thinks a Panzer Dragoon game with the controls like Starfox Command would rock? Come on Sega


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 12, 2006)

Panzeer Dragon for DS would rock! Woo Ya!


----------



## rpgbilder (Sep 28, 2006)

is it possible to run the game on the PC I have tryed 3 or 4 emus with no loock


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 8, 2006)

This game freezes when I go to menu in game then select Quit. Is there a fix for this? (G6) I'm using safemode and it's the Japanese version.


----------

